# [Mustang] Script Engines Unterstützung



## Thomas Darimont (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 In Mustang gibts auch ne schicke Scripting Unterstützung. 

```
/**
  * 
  */
 package de.tutorials.mustang;
 
 import javax.script.ScriptEngine;
 import javax.script.ScriptEngineManager;
 import javax.script.ScriptException;
 
 /**
  * @author Tom
  * 
  */
 public class MustangAPIScriptEngineExample {
 
 	/**
 	 * @param args
 	 */
 	public static void main(String[] args) {
 		ScriptEngineManager scriptEngineManager = new ScriptEngineManager();
 		ScriptEngine scriptEngine = (ScriptEngine) scriptEngineManager
 				.getEngineByName("JavaScript");
 
 		try {
 			System.out.println(scriptEngine
 				    .eval("a = 1;" + "b=2;" + "(a+b)*10"));
 		} catch (ScriptException e) {
 			e.printStackTrace();
 		}
 	}
 }
```
 
 Gruß Tom


----------



## javaprogger1987 (27. Januar 2006)

Geil!! Auf sowas warte ich ja schon ewig 
Gibt es dann auch ne Engine für reinen JavaCode? 
In deinem Bespiel ist es ja JavaScript..
Und was wird dann ausgegeben?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 Die Ausgabe ist: 30.0
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials208129.html&highlight=JavaAssist

 Gruss Tom


----------



## javaprogger1987 (27. Januar 2006)

Oh, den Thread hab ich wohl übersehen, das ist mal sehr gut 
Vielen Dank..

Nur eins noch:
Wieso wird denn 30.0 ausgegeben?
Was hätte der denn ausgegeben wenn du noch ne Variable c deklariert hättest?
Auch 30? Muss mir mal die Mustang Beta installieren 

```
System.out.println(scriptEngine.eval("a = 1;" + "b=2;" + "c=3;"+ "(a+b)*10"));
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Hier noch ein schicker Artikel zum Tthema Scripting in Mustang:
http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=39108

Gruss Tom


----------

